# farm jobs - down south or out west?



## ZoGeist (Jul 29, 2021)

hey folks ~ Does anyone know of any good farm spots to work at / park at in the southern states? Or out west? 
(Areas like Virginia, the carolinas, new orleans, texas, arizona, new mexico, colorado... Time frame is this upcoming November to March. Traveling by van. Temp work in exchange for van hook up and access to water etc.)
I have a small list of a few ideas. but could always use more. preferably a LGBTQ friendly host.


----------



## Tony G (Jul 29, 2021)

ZoGeist said:


> hey folks ~ Does anyone know of any good farm spots to work at / park at in the southern states? Or out west?
> (Areas like Virginia, the carolinas, new orleans, texas, arizona, new mexico, colorado... Time frame is this upcoming November to March. Traveling by van. Temp work in exchange for van hook up and access to water etc.)
> I have a small list of a few ideas. but could always use more. preferably a LGBTQ friendly host.


You just missed tobacco season in va alot of bos go to get a side gig for 2 or 3 months now its not farming but there always looking for people to work the oyster and shrimp boats down in nola


----------



## ZoGeist (Jul 30, 2021)

Tony G said:


> You just missed tobacco season in va alot of bos go to get a side gig for 2 or 3 months now its not farming but there always looking for people to work the oyster and shrimp boats down in nola


 Word thank you!!


----------



## ERSK (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm a little late to respond here, apologies but as for farm jobs go you've already probably heard of wwoofing.. 
There is another website I've used in the past:
https://attra.ncat.org/


----------

